# Looking for book on Captured Allied A/C with Japanese



## Sydhuey (Apr 16, 2011)

I found a book on Google about captured allied A/C with the Japanese , the sample pages showed more photo's of captured A/C than I have ever seen , the Boston captured in Java for example had photos of the A/C in Java , Singapore and even photos of the fuselage found in Japan after the war and even a photo of the I.D. plate to show it was AL 904 part of a british order ( and the machine the Japanese capture in Java) ,also had lots of good stuff on other allied a/c and the story of were they came from but I can't find this book again no mater how many differant thing I try on Google , does anyone have any idea were I can get this book please!!!!


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 16, 2011)

Go to ARAWASI toppage, select the "Books" page and scroll down to look for a book entitled "NIHONGUN HOKAKUKI HIROKU" which, although in Japanese, will have the photos you're looking for.


----------



## Sydhuey (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks buffnut453,
the book I found was in english that is what suprised me , and why i'm pissed off I can't find it again, i'd say you would be interestd in it as well if we can find it! as it apears you like 453 sqn RAAF Buffalos.


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 19, 2011)

Absolutely would be interested but I've never heard of an English language book on Allied aircraft captured by the Japanese.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 20, 2011)

I entered "NIHONGUN HOKAKUKI HIROKU" into Google images and found that Rising Decals make decals for captured aircraft. The first image that popped up on my image search shows a destroyed F6F-5(?) with Japanese markings. Click on the image and you open up a site that shows many aircraft including two DB7-Cs with Japanese marking. Not the book but hope this helps a little.

Geo


----------



## Rogi (Oct 2, 2011)

Sadly Rising Decals doesn't produce that decal set anymore, I was trying to find the decals for the p-51b in Japanese markings but alas, no luck. 

In Regards to Rising Decals the Czech main site offers a better description of the planes. Does anyone know if a registered retailer in North America carrys this book NIHONGUN HOKAKUKI HIROKU even in a english translation?


----------



## buffnut453 (Oct 2, 2011)

The book is only available from Arawasi.com and there is no English language version (sadly, 'cos it's a gem of a book). You can order with complete confidence from Arawasi.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 3, 2011)

buffnut453 said:


> The book is only available from Arawasi.com and there is no English language version (sadly, 'cos it's a gem of a book). You can order with complete confidence from Arawasi.



I have this book also and got it from Arawasi. George and the rest of the guys there can definately be trusted. Just be patient with shipping... Oh and by the way, if there is an English Translation I would love to know it!


----------



## Rogi (Oct 3, 2011)

Its not that I don't trust them, its more that I have a couple $50 gift cards from most of the reguler book retailers in north america  and I can never decide what to spend the gift cards on


----------



## buffnut453 (Oct 3, 2011)

Give them to me - I'll find a great use for them!


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 5, 2011)

"NIHONGUN HOKAKUKI HIROKU (Secret Records of Captured Allied Aircrafts by Japanese Forces) was originally published by Kojinsha in 2002. Authors were Kazuhiko Oshio and Shigeru Nohara. Please let me introduce some pages from the book.

*Correction with apology: Not Kazuhiko Oshio but Kazuhiko Osuo 

Captured Allied Aircrafts in the Philippines (mainly at Clark Field) 1942


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 5, 2011)

Captured Allied Aircrafts in Malay and Singapore 1942

Brewster Buffalo at Sungai Petani airfield(left) in Malay dated March 6, 1942





Brewster Buffalo at Sembawang airfield(right) and Kallang airfield(left) in Singapore 





Bristol Blenheim at Sungai Petani airfield in Malay(right-upper) and at Seletar airfield in Singapore(right-below). Vickers biplane at Seletar(left). 





Lockheed Hudson at Seletar airfield, Singapore


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 5, 2011)

Captured B-17E under maintenance at Bandon airfield, Java 1942







Crashlanded B-25 in Guangdong, China on October 25, 1942


----------



## Rogi (Oct 5, 2011)

Amazing book, my next pay day im ordering this one for sure, pure awesome


----------



## buffnut453 (Oct 5, 2011)

Shinpachi,

Thanks for posting those pics. I have a copy of the book and it really is excellent. Did the text you added come from the captions in the book? I'm specifically interested in the following:

1. The pics showing Buffalo WP-W were supposedly taken at Kallang but I believe this airframe was captured in northern Malaya, probably at Kota Bharu, in early December 1941.

2. The Vickers Vildebeest pic was supposedly taken at Seletar but I suspect it was taken in the Dutch East Indies.

3. The lower image of the Hudsons at Seletar was, I believe, taken at Sembawang - it's the other end of the line of wrecks shown on the page opposite the pics of Buffalo WP-W.

Any further insights into the captions in that marvellous book would be very welcome. 

Thank you so much for sharing.

Kind regards,
B-N

2.


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 6, 2011)

Yes, buffnut453, my English text was translation of Japanese caption of the book.
I do not know how the authors obtained those photos to identify each airframe with location but, in my frank impression, your comment sounds more appropriate because so detailed.

The book has many photos in the Dutch East Indies too.
I may try scan some more for your evaluation today.
Thanks for your comment.


----------



## buffnut453 (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks Shinpachi. I've been struggling to understand the captions for that book.


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 6, 2011)

My pleasure, buffnut453


Captured Allied Aircrafts in Dutch East Indies 1942

Hawker Hurricane Mk.IIB with serial numberBM900(left-top/exact airfield is unknown).
Hawker Hurricane at Palembang airfield of Sumatra Island.





Curtiss P-40E Warhawk with the tail marking X at Denpasar airfield of Bali Island(left).
Many P-40s were captured in the Philippines and the Dutch East Indies but only 3 E-type were sent to the homeland to be tested.





B-17E with the serial number 41-2471 at Maguwo airfield of Yogyakarta, Java Island(left-top and middle).
Two naval engineers are seen in the first photo.
Rebuilt B-17D(left-bottom). She was sent to the homeland together with another E-type.
These flyable airframes were captured at Karijaji and Bandon airfields of Java Island. 





Destroyed Consolidated LB-30 Liberator with the serial number AL572 at Maguwo airfield of Yogyakarta, Java Island(right-top). 
Another LB-30 seen from the above s/n AL572 at the same airfield(right-bottom).
Douglas A-24 captured during maintenance in the hangar at Maguwo airfield(left).





Douglas DB-7C Havoc being tested at Bandon airfield before sent to the homeland of Japan(right).
Martin 139W(left-top) and 166(left-bottom) at Bandon airfield.





Curtiss-Wright CW-21B repainted Japanese insignia to be used as a trainer or messenger at Bandon(left-top). 
Also CW-22B as an official plane for the IJA 75th Flight Sq. at Bandon(left-middle)





Ryan PT-20 with the serial number RO-26 and 65 at Karijaji airfield, Java Island(right).
Douglas DC-5 under maintenance in the hangar of Bandon airfield to be sent to the homeland(left).
This airframe was originally captured at Kemayoran airfield, Java Island.





Grumman G-21A "Goose"(right-top), Fokker F-18(right-middle) and Koolhoven FK-51 biplane(right-bottom) at Bandon. 
Brewster 339D Buffalo under test-flight at Bandon(left).





Bandon airfield. 
P-40E, Buffalo, DB-7C Havoc and B-17E with the engines removed are seen from the hangar.






Have you enjoyed?
Thanks!


----------



## razor1uk (Oct 6, 2011)

I've enjoyed the pictures and captions very much as well Shin-san  domo arigato gozaimasu 8) a nice book you have there


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks and you are welcome, razor1uk

Here is a couple of backstage photos too.

P-40E and Brewster Buffalo used in the propaganda film "Kato Hayabusa Sentotai(Kato Hayabusa Fighter Wing)" in 1943(screening in 1944).
Location was not Burma but Akeno Army Flight School in Mie Prefecture nearby Nagoya City.


----------



## Marauderman26 (Jan 13, 2012)

Well I certainly enjoyed it!
Has anyone EVER heard of Japanese forces obtaining an example or parts for a MARTIN B-26 MARAUDER?


----------

